
Trello: How A Proven Founder Launches A Startup – with Joel Spolsky - duck
http://mixergy.com/trello-joel-spolsky-interview/
======
atldev
My biggest takeaway from Trello so far: make it easy to get started,
understand, and share your product with others. With Trello, they've nailed
this. Good things to study and copy.

